# PCD Delivery Question



## gpretired (Mar 29, 2012)

I plan on buying a BMW X3 28i with PCD pickup and then travel back to Oregon. 

If I buy from an out of state dealer over the internet, how do i get tags and plates for the car when I pick it up? Who handles this? Do i get a temp SC registration until i get back to Oregon? Does PCD provide temporary plates?

Thanks in advance. This has been a great forum to learn about BMW's


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

gpretired said:


> I plan on buying a BMW X3 28i with PCD pickup and then travel back to Oregon.
> 
> If I buy from an out of state dealer over the internet, how do i get tags and plates for the car when I pick it up? Who handles this? Do i get a temp SC registration until i get back to Oregon? Does PCD provide temporary plates?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This has been a great forum to learn about BMW's


I bought mine from out of state dealer and i have my plates with me already...
The Dealer applied for the plates and mailed them to me after they got it.
i will be picking up mine on 4/19 from PC.

I am doing ED + PCD so not sure if it is any diiferent.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

gpretired said:


> I plan on buying a BMW X3 28i with PCD pickup and then travel back to Oregon.
> 
> If I buy from an out of state dealer over the internet, how do i get tags and plates for the car when I pick it up? Who handles this? Do i get a temp SC registration until i get back to Oregon? Does PCD provide temporary plates?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This has been a great forum to learn about BMW's


Hopefully Jonathan from the PCD will be here shortly.

July 11 we received temp SC plates from the PCD center, then drove to Fl to register / plate the car in Orlando.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

gpretired said:


> I plan on buying a BMW X3 28i with PCD pickup and then travel back to Oregon.
> 
> If I buy from an out of state dealer over the internet, how do i get tags and plates for the car when I pick it up? Who handles this? Do i get a temp SC registration until i get back to Oregon? Does PCD provide temporary plates?
> 
> Thanks in advance. This has been a great forum to learn about BMW's


Everything will be handled through the dealer you purchase the vehicle from. There are a few states in which a dealer cannot issue a temp tag for an out of state customer. In those cases, the dealer will need to contact us in advance to arrange for a SC temp tag to be issued. Ironically we can't issue SC temp tags to SC residents, so you would need to work out other arrangments with the dealer prior to delivery in order to have a tag.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## gpretired (Mar 29, 2012)

Answers the question completely. Makes sense.

The question for me is now moot as I'm ordering my x3 next Monday in state (from a site sponsor no less!). Great forum.

Thanks.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

gpretired said:


> Answers the question completely. Makes sense.
> 
> The question for me is now moot as I'm ordering my x3 next Monday in state (from a site sponsor no less!). Great forum.
> 
> Thanks.


You're welcome... Hopefully I'll have a chance to say hello in person in the near future. You're going to enjoy then new X3 :thumbup:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*How Many per day ?*



I-Won-Today said:


> Everything will be handled through the dealer you purchase the vehicle from. There are a few states in which a dealer cannot issue a temp tag for an out of state customer. In those cases, the dealer will need to contact us in advance to arrange for a SC temp tag to be issued. Ironically we can't issue SC temp tags to SC residents, so you would need to work out other arrangments with the dealer prior to delivery in order to have a tag.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


Jonathon, We just ordered our 2012 335i Sport Line BMW. We would like to do a PCD in Mid to late June. How many cars are delivered per day ? Our CA submitted our request , but was told they will not know till next week if they can meet our request. We have a very short window to fit our delivery time , considering work and vacation schedules. We want to drive our new Bimmer cross country , and take around 10-11 days back to San Diego. Our Production will begin Week 16. We are very excited about Doing the PCD !!:thumbup: We look forward to the driving exercises, the Museum and Factory Tour. My wife and I also want to do some sightseeing in the Carolina's. Highpoint for Furniture is on our list. Do you know how far Highpoint is from Spartanburg ? Thanks for answering all the Members questions:thumbup: . We are also BMW CCA Members too. This will be our third 3 Series. Hope we can meet with you when we are at the PCD.:thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

SD330i said:


> Jonathon, We just ordered our 2012 335i Sport Line BMW. We would like to do a PCD in Mid to late June. How many cars are delivered per day ? Our CA submitted our request , but was told they will not know till next week if they can meet our request. We have a very short window to fit our delivery time , considering work and vacation schedules. We want to drive our new Bimmer cross country , and take around 10-11 days back to San Diego. Our Production will begin Week 16. We are very excited about Doing the PCD !!:thumbup: We look forward to the driving exercises, the Museum and Factory Tour. My wife and I also want to do some sightseeing in the Carolina's. Highpoint for Furniture is on our list. Do you know how far Highpoint is from Spartanburg ? Thanks for answering all the Members questions:thumbup: . We are also BMW CCA Members too. This will be our third 3 Series. Hope we can meet with you when we are at the PCD.:thumbup:


If everyone is in the office and don't have any limitations place on us, we can deliver 8 vehicles a day. It's funny that you're comming here to take delivery of your new 3 series and BMW held the 3 series launch in San Diego.

It shouldn't be a problem getting you in during that time period if your vehicle is a week 16 production. It will just come down to which days still have availability when they process your reservation.

Highpoint will be about 3 hours from here. Hopefully I'll get to meet you in June :thumbup:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thanks as Usual !*



I-Won-Today said:


> If everyone is in the office and don't have any limitations place on us, we can deliver 8 vehicles a day. It's funny that you're comming here to take delivery of your new 3 series and BMW held the 3 series launch in San Diego.
> 
> It shouldn't be a problem getting you in during that time period if your vehicle is a week 16 production. It will just come down to which days still have availability when they process your reservation.
> 
> Highpoint will be about 3 hours from here. Hopefully I'll get to meet you in June :thumbup:


Jonathan, Thanks for getting back to us so quickly. We chose PCD for a Few reasons. One, we have never driven cross-country, Two, the Performance Day sounded fun, as did the Museum and Factory Tour. Three , we wanted to check out High Point. Four, we have friends all across the country, and felt this would be the perfect time to visit some. Our production status is 112. Again, we were told we should know this week a tentative date. Keep up the great work you do. You are so enthusiastic about your position. BMW is very lucky to have you as an Employee !!!:thumbup: See you in June !!


----------

